# 6GB, 10Gbit and Full SSD Goodness @ VPSDime - in Dallas and Seattle



## serverian

Yeah! We have just deployed 2 new *10Gbit, full SSD nodes* in Dallas and Seattle with Incero! Here is some porn:

 

*Dallas Test VPS:*

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkM5xFN0t90

 

*Seattle Test VPS:*

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mubsz3Suo9I

 

*Test From Dallas to Seattle*

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfLCPnZPqVY

 

*The Plan*

 

- OpenVZ Virtualization

- 4 vCPU (E5 2620v2)

- *6GB Memory*

- 30GB Full SSD

- 2TB Monthly Traffic Limit

- *10Gbps Network*

- 1 IPv4 Address

 

*Click here to purchase:* https://vpsdime.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=1

 

*Network Tests*

 

Dallas, TX  

- 23.227.167.10  

- http://23.227.167.10/1000MB.test  

 

Seattle, WA  

- 23.227.163.10  

- http://23.227.163.10/1000MB.test  

 

*We do not allow*

 

- BitTorrent

- TOR

- Public VPNs/Open Proxies

- MineCraft Servers

- CamFrog

- Digital Currency Mining

- Teamspeak

- IRC

- Chobots

- Runescape Bots

- llegal activity (SPAM, Port Scanning, DoS, etc.)

 

*We do allow*

 

- Other gameservers such as TF2, L4D and other non-resource intensive game servers

- Legal Adult

- Anything else legal in the US and not listed above.

 

*Can I get more _____?*

 

No, however, we can combine 2 plans together.


----------



## BaconFart

I'm tempted to order another one. You can't beat the specs. I've been a customer since 2013 and have had great experiences with VPSdime.


----------



## DigitalPure

Any ETA on the KVM that was talked about being launched?


----------

